# User_and_password_not_set in qmail-send logs

## Liquid Crystal

Hello Everyone....

I had a server with qmail-1.03-r13 installed and working fine until now. Recently I just got another machine to install qmail-1.03-r16. I followed the qmailrocks on gentoo guide to get it up and running.

Now when I send a message from that machine for testing, I can see qmail-send saying few "new" things to me like the following:

```

@40000000439420670c8b921c delivery 6: deferral: User_and_password_not_set,_continuing_without_authentication./216.75.195.163_does_not_like_recipient./Remote_host_said:_451_DNS_temporary_failure_(#4.3.0)/Giving_up_on_216.75.195.163./

```

I can see two strange things here. First, the User_and_password_not_set,_continuing_without_authentication part, which I  don't remember that I ever configured! I don't need qmail to check for user/password! How can I disable that? I tried to re-emerge qmail with  -noauthcram -notlsbeforeauth USE flags but that didn't help   :Embarassed: 

The second problem is happening for a particular domain but if I send a message to gmail or hotmail it goes through fine. But what is causing that to be logged? I mean what is the error? How can I have DNS failure message but gmail accepted it? Can someone elaborate on that please?

I would really appreciate your kind and positive answers...

----------

## magic919

First part is a well-known gentoo qmail bug.

----------

## Liquid Crystal

I just subscribed to the gentoo-server mailing list and was going to write a message about that because I can't find anything about it around the net!

Thanks for explaining that but do you have the bug id or something? Is it safe to ignore in a "going to be" production server?

----------

## magic919

I don't have the bug ID.  I'm actually a happy Postfix user but I keep pointing out the error to the qmail users.

----------

## m3ph

So, is there a fix to this problem? I'm seeing the same "user_and_password..." thing on my logs...

----------

## magic919

What 'problem'?  It's just an unwanted log entry really.  You could check Bugzilla and bear in mind it's bug day tomorrow.

----------

## adelante

do we have a BugID for this yet?

----------

## magic919

Yes.  It's in Bugzilla.

----------

## adelante

hi, whats the bugid? since when i search for i keep coming up with nothing.

----------

## magic919

Here's how I do it.  Go to Bugzilla.  Search for qmail password.  There's one bug in the list.

----------

